# General > Application Testing >  [RESOLVED] Application freeze

## Mindstorms

Hello,

I get some complains from my users that my software freezes at random moments. It does not give any exception or error, it does not use huge amounts of cpu or memory, it just doesn't react on clicks anymore. The notifyicon works, so they have to close it by using the contextmenu on it and restart.
Do you have any clue on how to find the problem and eventually fix it?

With kind regards,
Mindstorms

----------


## Nightwalker83

Does it happen to you the developer either in debug mode or installing and running on the development machine? Does the problem only occur on a specific operating system (which are affected)?  Any third-party processes taking place (such as accessing third-party software to interact with a database, etc)?

----------


## Mindstorms

It happens in release versions on Windows Vista and Windows XP. I cannot reproduce the bug myself on Windows 7 (debug or release) or virtual XP (release).
The software doesn't use third-party stuff, but users say the problems occure mostly when their (somewhat older) machine seems busy (which could be a reason I can't reproduce it on my i7)

Found the error. The userpainted form that was started as a thread wasn't subscribed to the message loop which caused it to freeze on some occassions (mostly an activated screensaver or something like that). More info at http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3...ependent-forms .

----------

